# AMD Cypress Graphics Accelerator Pictured



## btarunr (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's the first sighting of a fully-assembled upcoming AMD Cypress "Radeon HD 5870" accelerator. This photo-shoot comes a couple of days ahead of its unveiling to the press tomorrow. Here's our very first thoughts on what we see:

The accelerator is unusually long for a single-GPU one from AMD. The company wouldn't splurge too much on aesthetics (especially lengthening the PCB), if there's no need for it to do so. Apparently there is. 
Connectivity options galore. With two DVI-D, and one each of DisplayPort and HDMI, AMD promises it can handle three display-heads per GPU. 
The components behind the GPU area (exposed) indicates the GPU to be somewhat large 
History tells us that AMD uses a backplate only if it finds a real utility in it, such as cooling additional memory chips or VRM components. This card has a large, almost full-coverage backplate.

What surfaced months ago on sources such as ChipHell, which was then ridiculed for accuracy, has finally taken shape. If anything, Cypress does look like it means business. Expect further details to be out soon. Cypress is codename for AMD's next-generation DirectX 11 compliant graphics processor in the high-performance segment.

* Images removed at request of AMD *

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2009)

thats big man, and  I gotta say that's freaking ugly.


----------



## human_error (Sep 9, 2009)

can't wait until tomorrow's announcements now... (does this leak show that review samples are already out at select review sites?)


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

trt740 said:


> thats big man, and  I gotta say that's freaking ugly.


It will actually look gorgeous if they remove those stupid red vents in the end of the card.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FAP!*


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2009)

as far as i know tomorrow is only NDA press briefings .. public launch is later this month ..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> as far as i know tomorrow is only NDA press briefings .. public launch is later this month ..



So does that mean a paper launch tomorrow?


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the red vents.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> I like the red vents.



WTF is there not to love! Look at the size of that thing!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish both of them would completely get rid of these crap fans. No cards are single slot any longer. They don't blow much air and sound like a hair dryer. Useless for O/cing or even keeping the card below nuclear fusion.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So does that mean a paper launch tomorrow?



No launch tomorrow. The card will be demoed/talked-about to the press. Launch later this month. At least in the run up, you can expect some sites from the East to fart out all the info you'll need.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

btarunr said:


> No launch tomorrow. The card will be demoed/talked-about to the press. Launch later this month. At least in the run up, you can expect some sites from the East to fart out all the info you'll need.



Any specs or just pretty pictures?


----------



## JATownes (Sep 9, 2009)

Where do you plug the PCIE power??  I am not seeing anywhere to give the card power.  Unless it is in the "vents"


----------



## enaher (Sep 9, 2009)

wow that looks vey powerfull for 299$, that thing runs hot, Ati would never use such a cooler unless it's really needed


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> Where do you plug the PCIE power??  I am not seeing anywhere to give the card power.  Unless it is in the "vents"



At the top, the same side as the CrossFire connectors. Look at the side of a GTX2XX series. I would assume right around the same position.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> I like the red vents.


The red vents will look great if they streamline them to the hull of the card.
Now it just looks like 2 pieces of cheap plastic sticking out of the card. 



erocker said:


> At the top, the same side as the CrossFire connectors. Look at the side of a GTX2XX series. I would assume right around the same position.


Same as the 4870X2 and 3870X2 before it. (Well not exactly... But at lease they don't get in the way.)
It is a good idea, because quite a few instances that the card will actually fit in the case, but the power plugs and wires get in the way.


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 9, 2009)

waw, i can't wait until tomorrow. i hope i can see some benches


----------



## MRCL (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn, this card looks like it means business.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF is there not to love! Look at the size of that thing!



... that's what she said


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 9, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Damn, this card looks like it means business.



YES and that business is converting cool air into hot air and graphics 


Anyone know if this would fit in a CM690 case?


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> YES and that business is converting cool air into hot air and graphics
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this would fit in a CM690 case?


I will assume yes. 
Since the buggest reference desktop card ever made by ATi is 10.5".
AND with the plugs done properly this time.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2009)

For all i care,it could look like a 50yr old hooker.Its the performance that matters for me.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 9, 2009)

Those vents could be very useful. Then the fan can not only suck air from directly above (ie below) it, but also from the back. So if you have a fan in front of the HDD cage, this means plenty of fresh more or less cold air for the card. Which in turn means less noise. I'm looking forward to more info.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

tigger said:


> For all i care,it could look like a 50yr old hooker.Its the performance that matters for me.


Well... The look do tell you something.
The card with only half an exhuast will likely NOT cool as well as it can be. :shadedshu


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 9, 2009)

Fugly. Too long. Air flow is inefficient. Bad design.

Certainly looks "stealthy" though!

AMD really need to get some fluid-dynamics grads on their design team to improve their cooler designs.

PS.  More people have WIDER cases than spare DEPTH.  They should "break" the PCI slot height max, make the card taller (for efficient fan cooling setup) and shorter. Yes, it wont fit narrow floor mounted cases (or low height desktop cases), but for the enthusiast... they dont have such setups.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Fugly. Too long. Air flow is inefficient. Bad design.
> 
> Certainly looks "stealthy" though!
> 
> AMD really need to get some fluid-dynamics grads on their design team to improve their cooler designs.


Not when you are in infrared vision 
It will look as bright as the sun.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2009)

i like how ppl sudenly forgot non refrence exist. youll never like the box cooler. get over it. ok prediction.... you wont like the next one lol


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> i like how ppl sudenly forgot non refrence exist. youll never like the box cooler. get over it. ok prediction.... you wont like the next one lol


This is simply not true, nVidia do make some decent stock coolers.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 9, 2009)

Big fan, long distance, little exit.

*image removed*

Poor design (for cooling efficiency).

It may well be that this card is SO ADVANCED that it runs cold and with a silent low speed fan in which case cooling is a moot point.  (somehow I dont think so! LOL)


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> This is simply not true, nVidia do make some decent stock coolers.



and what about my statement isnt true?!?!?! its still "decent" but thats never good enough And it still gets more air than the previous card did with 2 vents up front. The other part is how do YOU know how it cools. Plz right a review. Im not saying it isnt ugly. Im just saying ull never be "impressed" by stock


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Big fan, long distance, little exit.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090909/Capture511.jpg
> 
> ...



It will blow leaves!


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 9, 2009)

At the end of the day, AMD wont bring something out with a cooler strapped to it if it doesn't do the job it needs to...people said the same about the HD2xxx and HD3xxx cooling designs.

The stock coolers on the above cards did the job; albeit not as well as aftermarket air, but, AMD only needs to offer enough cooling for stock clocks and nothing more...this will do the job.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 9, 2009)

reminds me of the HD4850 stock coolers at launch:shadedshu

"shivers"


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Big fan, long distance, little exit.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090909/Capture511.jpg
> 
> ...



I was just going to say this, the tiny vent is way to small to allow proper cooling.  ATi's coolers are already extremely loud, this thing is going to be insane!



Kitkat said:


> and what about my statement isnt true?!?!?! its still "decent" but thats never good enough



The part where you say I won't like the stock cooler, that part isn't true.  I love nVidia's stock coolers.  Their stock coolers have been very well designed since the original G92s.


Silent Fan
Vent hot air out back of case
Keeps GPU cool
Allows for good overclocking headroom


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I was just going to say this, the tiny vent is way to small to allow proper cooling.  ATi's coolers are already extremely loud, this thing is going to be insane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could even go back to the G80's (I had a 8800GTS) with Nvidia cooling. Nvidia coolers have been great, and way more quiet than ATi's designs. I am a bit concerned with how the noise will be with this new card.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 9, 2009)

If they dont size this down, i simply will destroy something!:shadedshu
why cant these morons design a card thats fits in a normal atx case???. my hd cage is fixed


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> You could even go back to the G80's (I had a 8800GTS) with Nvidia cooling. Nvidia coolers have been great, and way more quiet than ATi's designs. I am a bit concerned with how the noise will be with this new card.



Well I couldn't comment on the G80s, as I never owned one...until yesterday when I recieve Paulieg's  Haven't had a chance to put it in a machine though.



Velvet Wafer said:


> If they dont size this down, i simply will destroy something!:shadedshu
> why cant these morons design a card thats fits in a normal atx case???. my hd cage is fixed



They make plenty of cards that fit in normal ATX cases.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 9, 2009)

It doesn't look longer than a GeForce GTX 280. So relax.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Sep 9, 2009)

trt740 said:


> thats big man, and  I gotta say that's freaking ugly.



your comment made me laugh for some time


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I was just going to say this, the tiny vent is way to small to allow proper cooling.  ATi's coolers are already extremely loud, this thing is going to be insane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how does this one sound? write a review.
"Proper" cooling in your head and everyone elses will ALWAYS be aftermarket.
Everything on your list can be tweaked fan speed ect. "i love stock coolers" stop.
Also isn't this GPU smaller than a 3870s??? hmmmmmmmm. That means more heat right???!!
im stupid correct me. so if it has MORE vents on the front and the same size fan and a substantial exit "for a stock fan" which some of "love" lol wouldn't it be ok?
Whats the headroom on a 40nm chip like?


----------



## KainXS (Sep 9, 2009)

sure It will be loud(maybe not) but look at the 9800GX2 and the dual PCB GTX295, they have similar exausts(the GX2 has worst), both do really good jobs cooling with enough airflo


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> And how does this one sound? write a review.
> "Proper" cooling in your head and everyone elses will ALWAYS be aftermarket.
> Everything on your list can be tweaked fan speed ect. "i love stock coolers" stop.
> Also isn't this GPU smaller than a 3870s??? hmmmmmmmm. That means more heat right???!!
> ...


Have you even seen a HD3870 aka RV670 GPU?
That thing is tiny, and this thing is more comparable to the HD2900XT in size.

The problem with the narrrow outlet is that it forces air molecule to collide with each other, thus naturally creating more noise.
Proper cooling is about more than keeping the card barely alive.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 9, 2009)

About how long does this card look/appear to be compared to a reference 9800 GT? In order to fit my 9800 into my Raidmax Smilodon without removing the 4 HDDs, I had to break and bend the 6 pin connector to a 45 degree angle to have my power plugged in.  

I don't really want to have to move my Samsung F1s into the top of the case unless I really have to, as my HD cage is removable.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 9, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Well I couldn't comment on the G80s, as I never owned one...until yesterday when I recieve Paulieg's  Haven't had a chance to put it in a machine though.
> 
> 
> 
> They make plenty of cards that fit in normal ATX cases.



but it are never the cards that i want 
the hd 4850 x2 was also an example... it was even bigger than the 4870 x2

EDIT: Love the Design from its lookings though. i somehow like it with a backplate


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> About how long does this card look/appear to be compared to a reference 9800 GT? In order to fit my 9800 into my Raidmax Smilodon without removing the 4 HDDs, I had to break and bend the 6 pin connector to a 45 degree angle to have my power plugged in.
> 
> I don't really want to have to move my Samsung F1s into the top of the case unless I really have to, as my HD cage is removable.


Think GTX 280/260/275/295 and HD4870X2 all are 10.5 inch.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Have you even seen a HD3870 aka RV670 GPU?
> That thing is tiny, and this thing is more comparable to the HD2900XT in size.



lol thats the point... might wanna read a few post back


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> And how does this one sound? write a review.



No thanks, I'm not that good at writing reviews.




Kitkat said:


> Proper cooling in your head and everyone elses will ALWAYS be aftermarket.



Not true again.




Kitkat said:


> Everything on your list can be tweaked fan speed ect. "i love stock coolers" stop.



Not really, at least not on ATi's side.  You can tweak the fan speed, and I do, but then temps are unacceptable.  You can make temps lower, but then the noise is unbearable.

This isn't true with nVidia's coolers, I can run every nVidia card I had since G92 was release at full speed and bearly hear the fan, and I can tweak the fan speed to inaudiable levels and still have good enough temperatures to overclock with.  So yes, I love the stock coolers on nVidia's cards, and I have never even thought of wasting money on replacing them with aftermarket solutions that are only marginally better.




Kitkat said:


> Also isnt this GPU smaller than a 3870s??? hmmmmmmmm. That means more heat right???!!



Who said it would be smaller?  It is on a smaller process, but not necessarily smaller die size.




Kitkat said:


> im stupid correct me.



I am.



Kitkat said:


> so if it has MORE vents on the front and the same size fan and a substantial exit "for a stock fan" which some of "love" lol woudlnt it be ok?



But it doesn't.



Kitkat said:


> Whats the headroom on a 40nm chip like?



Can be very good, or very bad.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> as far as i know tomorrow is only NDA press briefings .. public launch is later this month ..



yeah and widely avail in late october.


----------



## EviLZeD (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn looks like it got two exhaust pipes from a sports car


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 9, 2009)

i believe this is where the 6 or 8pin is located


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2009)

so then u dont know ANYTHING theyve been more secrative about this chip than any. Why not wait till evidence comes up about how it cools and what it does. before u acualy review it. as for the way it looks its fugly. But thats what i expected from a stock cooler.


----------



## Tatsumaru (Sep 9, 2009)

if this thing is faster ,even a little,,, than 4870 X2,
then 5870 is my new target, just hope the price will start frm 299$.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i believe this is where the 6 or 8pin is located



no they're on the same side as the crossfire connectors near the fan.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tatsumaru said:


> if this thing is faster ,even a little,,, than 4870 X2,
> then 5870 is my new target, just hope the price will start frm 299$.



I am hanging out for pricing


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 9, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Think GTX 280/260/275/295 and HD4870X2 all are 10.5 inch.



Ugh, I just measured my 9800 GT against the short side of a sheet of regular printer paper, and it looks like it's 9" long. Damnit. I guess I will have to ditch the HDD cage completely.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 9, 2009)

it'll probably cost like 350 or 400


----------



## djisas (Sep 9, 2009)

I sell a kidney for that thing there!!
It looks like a beast, a simple yet mean look, huge, all black with just some red parts, if its silent even better, heck even my HD2900XT was silent when slowed down, inaudible i dare to say, if they employ the same blower at lower speed it wont get to noisy...

And about its size, i have about 20cm from my current card to the HDD cage so i guess size does not matter...
There might be smaller non reference card in the future and the 5850 is probably smaller...


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 9, 2009)

If this thing is 10.5 long then I'm cutting my HDD cage in half, I doubt I'll ever need moer then 3HDDs anyway ( I have space for 6 at the moment)
Anyway it means better air flow 

As out the exhaust being very small I think it will be enough, just means it will come out at higher pressure, which yes could increase volume a small amount, but I don't think by to much, the fan will be louder then the exhaust area anyway XD Air coming out at higher pressure means heat gets further away from your case as well, this could be a good thing.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 9, 2009)

the two front red air intakes are innovative.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If this thing is 10.5 long then I'm cutting my HDD cage in half, I doubt I'll ever need moer then 3HDDs anyway ( I have space for 6 at the moment)
> Anyway it means better air flow
> 
> As out the exhaust being very small I think it will be enough, just means it will come out at higher pressure, which yes could increase volume a small amount, but I don't think by to much, the fan will be louder then the exhaust area anyway XD Air coming out at higher pressure means heat gets further away from your case as well, this could be a good thing.


It can also means the heat just get transfer to the pci slot plate. 
The problem with ATi vaccum cleaners is that they come in the single slot USB VC aka weak ass, or the 1200W dust buster aka leaf blower. 
The air can simply be bottlenecked at the plate.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 9, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> It can also means the heat just get transfer to the pci slot plate.



cooling from the back is totally inefficient,normally... they must have made very big design changes, to make this possible


----------



## btarunr (Sep 9, 2009)

There's one unseen side of this card, where the power connectors are located, and I'm expecting there to be a vent similar to that on GTX 295 dual-PCB.







Also, you can see that the air is guided/channeled onto the vent on the back. So I think even large sections of air can be made to flow out of that easily.


----------



## Anath (Sep 9, 2009)

ok so im just throwing it out there that this card looks like business and the first thing i think of when i see a card this long plus the bracket on the back is dual core gpu not dual gpu's on the same pcb but dual core gpu. they said that they had a big announcement about this card...i dont know im just sprouting out my first impressions.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

Anath said:


> ok so im just throwing it out there that this card looks like business and the first thing i think of when i see a card this long plus the bracket on the back is dual core gpu not dual gpu's on the same pcb but dual core gpu. they said that they had a big announcement about this card...i dont know im just sprouting out my first impressions.


A "dual-core" GPU is just a bigger GPU. 
Well... All modern GPUs are "multi-core"


----------



## djisas (Sep 9, 2009)

That would definitely be huge, i dont think they have that ready yet and if its was dual they'd need even bigger cooler...

I think...


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> cooling from the back is totally inefficient,normally... they must have made very big design changes, to make this possible


Um.... I think you get me wrong.

Try holding a piece of metal in your hand and blow over it with a hair dryer.
Your fingers will start to feel really "interesting"


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Sep 9, 2009)

WTF's up with the tiny exhaust?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 9, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Um.... I think you get me wrong.
> 
> Try holding a piece of metal in your hand and blow over it with a hair dryer.
> Your fingers will start to feel really "interesting"



put your finger on an uncooled microchip. you will have the effect even faster 

it will work, but will it be fast enough? we will see if these is a dual-die card, im pleased anyways, because the single core solutions would be much smaller then


----------



## Anath (Sep 10, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> A "dual-core" GPU is just a bigger GPU.
> Well... All modern GPUs are "multi-core"



hmm well im talking about the same as a dual core cpu but a gpu version? maybe im totally wrong but i know gpu's are multicored but not in the sense that a cpu is. I know they are two totally different achitectures and all that jazz but maybe im off my rocker...thats just the impression i got from looking at this card.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 10, 2009)

alright the speculation can stop now. grab the details from here


----------



## KainXS (Sep 10, 2009)

80 tmu's and 32 rops settles it

this card is gonna be faster than a 4870X2


----------



## btarunr (Sep 10, 2009)

32 ROPs doesn't make sense for a 256-bit memory interface. Either that's 512-bit GDDR5, or 16 ROPs. One of these.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 10, 2009)

no GDDR5 can do 32 rops  o a 256bit bus
just like the 4770 has 16 rops on a 128bit bus


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 10, 2009)

after seeing the covered part if the cooler my comments are

Frikking huge gpu for a 40nm process = A lot of performance or an epic fail


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2009)

HD 4890 Die size = 282 mm²

HD 5870 Die size = 330 mm²

Quite the size increase for a die shrink.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 10, 2009)

The bigger cards get the bigger cases we need, the less room for air to flow around, simple really. I dont like the casing on that card (well it looks like casing to me), i dont like the plastic bits on the vents the red plastic bits, if it wasn't so Duplo kids chunky Lego looking it would be great because it looks like it has a purpose to let air in and out. Another thing is that big cards look like value for money but i prefer the small ones they used to make, just a little add in that gave a lot of performance, i think they should put more effort on reducing the size like they do with a die size.


----------



## Anath (Sep 10, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> alright the speculation can stop now. grab the details from here



wow i am seriously going to have to see the benefit price/performance wise if the 5870 releases for $399...kind of breaks my heart really


----------



## btarunr (Sep 10, 2009)

The specs on ABT first surfaced on ChipHell about a month ago. The 32 ROP part is the only thing thought was improbable.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> HD 4890 Die size = 282 mm²
> 
> HD 5870 Die size = 330 mm²
> 
> Quite the size increase for a die shrink.



like they doubled it i believe this single comment should bring every heretic to silence

what do you think they packed in there? surely no gummi bears


----------



## dir_d (Sep 10, 2009)

399....oh jesus my wallet. Looks like im gonna be buying a 5870 with AMD chip and OC the hell outta it to make up for the 100 difference i thought i was gonna spend.


----------



## DaC (Sep 10, 2009)

80 Rops.... 1600 shadder.... 4800/850 memory/core, non crossdfire and people say it's about 4870x2 for $400,00... no way... if these specs are true...... 4870x2 won't even get close...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 10, 2009)

The size in the picture compared to the PCI-e insert seems like the card will be about the same size as my GTX 260 Black.  It even has the metal plate on the back for cooling and plugs on the outer side.  If that is the case, I give it a 4.5/5 Stars. Big, but not too big.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey guys wouldn't smaller NM manufacturing + bigger die size = greater heat dissipation?

Maybe that's how they can make the exhaust vent so small without to much bother?


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> after seeing the covered part if the cooler my comments are
> 
> Frikking huge gpu for a 40nm process = A lot of performance or an epic fail


Reminds me of the HD 2900XT again....
That was the end of the Xtreme subfix :shadedshu
I guess it stands for extremely power hungry.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks bloody epic! Still can't wait for the official release and benchmarks!
I like the vents!


----------



## wiak (Sep 10, 2009)

NVIDIA

DX11 cards from ATi looks promising
625mhz core
1GB GDDR5 5Ghz 160 GB/s 
1600 shaders
Triput (Dual DVI-D+HDMI+DisplayPort)


----------



## wiak (Sep 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> like they doubled it i believe this single comment should bring every heretic to silence
> 
> what do you think they packed in there? surely no gummi bears


not that big nvidia's GT200 aka GTX 280/260 is a wooping 576m2
ATI can make twice as many on a waffel than nvidia can


----------



## wolf (Sep 10, 2009)

wiak said:


> not that big nvidia's GT200 aka GTX 280/260 is a wooping 576m2
> ATI can make twice as many on a waffel than nvidia can



lol, isn't that wafer


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 10, 2009)

wolf said:


> lol, isn't that wafer



No, now lego my eggo!


----------



## rampage (Sep 10, 2009)

it could probably cook waffles on it


----------



## Steevo (Sep 10, 2009)

Increase for moar of what is good, die shrink for less of what is bad. And cooler cover to protect from prying eyes......


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 10, 2009)

...Why is it so hideous? That is some of the cheapest looking plastic I've ever seen on a pc part. Those red vents look like shit you'd see on a happy meal in the 90s. Even without them the quality of the finish on the rest of it is so absurdly sub-par. I'm officially considering this card nonexistent until they fix the quality issue. Maybe glossing up the main body and removing the vents would require the least redesign effort.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 10, 2009)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> ...Why is it so hideous? That is some of the cheapest looking plastic I've ever seen on a pc part. Those red vents look like shit you'd see on a happy meal in the 90s. Even without them the quality of the finish on the rest of it is so absurdly sub-par. I'm officially considering this card nonexistent until they fix the quality issue. Maybe glossing up the main body and removing the vents would require the least redesign effort.



I am going to wait until I see Wizards review that will tell us for sure what it is like.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 10, 2009)

wiak said:


> not that big nvidia's GT200 aka GTX 280/260 is a wooping 576m2
> ATI can make twice as many on a waffel than nvidia can



hell I wanna waffle, gimme ma waffel bi***


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Sep 10, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder it seems...and I see it's beautiful~

So the 5870 is basically a single gpu 4870x2?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am off to the shops all of this talk about waffles has made me hungry


----------



## AsRock (Sep 10, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Big fan, long distance, little exit.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090909/Capture511.jpg
> 
> ...



100% agree, I'm puzzled why they did not put the HDMI port and the display port were the DVI ports are as they could of opened the air out put of the card then.

Only real thing that comes to mind is to cut costs .


----------



## aj28 (Sep 10, 2009)

Would it blow your mind if I suggested the fan ran... Backwards!? =O

Anyway, I am largely against the high-end coolers made by both ATi and nVidia. Arctic Cooling's excuse (when they stopped manufacturing them to exhaust out the back, their primary selling point for the longest time) had to do with the air pressure difference between the inside of the case and the outside. It's certainly a thought, to be sure, though I'm pretty sure few (if any) people on this forum (including myself) are qualified to do much more than speculate on it.

Regardless though, death to those fans!! Why aren't the blades longer, anyway? Especially if they're going to utilize the side (or better yet the bottom) for intake, they don't need to leave _that much_ space between the blades and the bearing.


----------



## Ser-J (Sep 10, 2009)

Whoever says its going to be faster then 4870x2 is crazy


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ser-J said:


> Whoever says its going to be faster then 4870x2 is crazy



Maybe so but will make you look like a fool if it is hey


----------



## dir_d (Sep 10, 2009)

Ser-J said:


> Whoever says its going to be faster then 4870x2 is crazy



If its not i dont think people will pay 400 for it...I know i wont. Ill hold on to my 8800 GTS till Nvidia forces the prices down


----------



## HammerON (Sep 10, 2009)

Either way ~ this will be an interesting
Can't wait for the reviews!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 10, 2009)

One cannot rely on rumour and innuendo I will believe it all when I see it even the pictures.


----------



## human_error (Sep 10, 2009)

Ser-J said:


> Whoever says its going to be faster then 4870x2 is crazy



Why? The 4870 was faster than the 3870x2 in a lot of real-world game tests (not synthetic benchmarks, but i don't play synthetic benchmarks every night). It wouldn't be unrealistic to believe the 5870 can be faster than the 4870x2 in real-world game testing. I guess we'll have to wait a couple of weeks for some decent reviews to come out before we can know for definate.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 10, 2009)

Wonder why Cypress ?


----------



## Steevo (Sep 10, 2009)

How they could just kill a man Nvidia


----------



## jaydeejohn (Sep 10, 2009)

The 3870x2 had faster clocks fewer shaders, so if the 5870 has as many shaders and faster clocks and memory, it should outdo the 4870x2


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 10, 2009)

jaydeejohn said:


> The 3870x2 had faster clocks fewer shaders, so if the 5870 has as many shaders and faster clocks and memory, it should outdo the 4870x2



wut?


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 10, 2009)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> ...Why is it so hideous? That is some of the cheapest looking plastic I've ever seen on a pc part. Those red vents look like shit you'd see on a happy meal in the 90s. Even without them the quality of the finish on the rest of it is so absurdly sub-par. I'm officially considering this card nonexistent until they fix the quality issue. Maybe glossing up the main body and removing the vents would require the least redesign effort.



All I can say to your opinion is WOW. A matte finish is what that finish is. Its by no means cheaper or more expensive than a gloss finish because all that is different is the mould that the plastic is injected into. Personally i find gloss finishes hideous . Those vents look awesome. Just like a forumula 1 car's sidepod intakes. 

And anyway whats so official about what you said there?


----------



## Imsochobo (Sep 10, 2009)

So people would rather try and buy a defective nvidia card with a glossy cooler than buy a card that works.

Is the same with cars.
Americans might love big engines and american cars but they go with an toyota cause it doesnt break....

Nvidia have had alot of issues lately, wonder if they can make the G300 in time and no bugs on it.


----------



## skylamer (Sep 10, 2009)

Already it's is tomorrow


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 10, 2009)

first thing i don't think about get reference card


----------



## Kei (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm really loving the native HDMI support instead of using the converter that comes with the current gen cards. I"m eager to see how well this card does...and the inevitable 5850 version when it's announced as that's likely what I'll end up with if I buy a new generation card.

My 4850 is still monster enough to do anything I want now so it's no hurry, but with the native HDMI support and having the extra power wouldn't be a bad idea at all. 

Kei


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 10, 2009)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> ...Why is it so hideous? That is some of the cheapest looking plastic I've ever seen on a pc part. Those red vents look like shit you'd see on a happy meal in the 90s. Even without them the quality of the finish on the rest of it is so absurdly sub-par. I'm officially considering this card nonexistent until they fix the quality issue. Maybe glossing up the main body and removing the vents would require the least redesign effort.



I agree it looks hideous and like a happy meal toy from the 90s.

BUT, some people like happy meal toys... and some people will like this hideous look.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 10, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> I agree it looks hideous and like a happy meal toy from the 90s.
> 
> BUT, some people like happy meal toys... and some people will like this hideous look.



Actually, the plastic looks about the same as our prototypes that have been created with a 3D printer. So don't expect this to be final.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 10, 2009)

enaher said:


> wow that looks vey powerfull for 299$, that thing runs hot, Ati would never use such a cooler unless it's really needed



I'll still beleive $299 when i see it, especially if it is 50% faster than a 4890(I really hope it is though ), but the cooling seems weak to me, just look at the size of the fan, it's small and with the hot air from the VRM's and memory having to travel up the length of that card and out the back I would imagine unless the fan is on leaf blower mode it's gonna get warm in there! Why on earth both sides cant put a low RPM angled 80mm in there for better airflow and quietness, design looks pretty minimalistic though and I like that...... "flash" is so nineties


----------



## a_ump (Sep 10, 2009)

yea i remember seeing leaked pics that looked exactly like that n we all denied it. it looks fine to me, could be better but eh idc i just want it . though i thought it was going to be 299. I think if they priced it at  $349/5870, $279/5850 it'd be perfect. But idc lol i'm getting one as soon as is released


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> I like the red vents.



Same 'ere.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 10, 2009)

a_ump said:


> yea i remember seeing leaked pics that looked exactly like that n we all denied it. it looks fine to me, could be better but eh idc i just want it . though i thought it was going to be 299. I think if they priced it at  $349/5870, $279/5850 it'd be perfect. But idc lol i'm getting one as soon as is released


Then the thing is, I don't see how aggressive this pricing is.:shadedshu
$299 5870 and $199 5850 will simply kick nVidias ass and nuts up and down the stairs.


----------



## gumpty (Sep 10, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me why those holes at the end of the card are meant to be intakes.

As I understand it, those fans work by drawing air in from the top and pushing it radially out in all directions (physical barriers can be used to direct that flow). So for me those holes at the end seem more likely to be *exhaust* than intake - which would also explain the small exhaust out the back.
The problem with this idea though is that the air which vents out these holes into the case is not going to cool much on the board - maybe the power circuits though?

Feel free to correct me on that though.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

aj28 said:


> Would it blow your mind if I suggested the fan ran... Backwards!? =O
> 
> Anyway, I am largely against the high-end coolers made by both ATi and nVidia. Arctic Cooling's excuse (when they stopped manufacturing them to exhaust out the back, their primary selling point for the longest time) had to do with the air pressure difference between the inside of the case and the outside. It's certainly a thought, to be sure, though I'm pretty sure few (if any) people on this forum (including myself) are qualified to do much more than speculate on it.
> 
> Regardless though, death to those fans!! Why aren't the blades longer, anyway? Especially if they're going to utilize the side (or better yet the bottom) for intake, they don't need to leave _that much_ space between the blades and the bearing.



most cases have a shit design, and use negative air pressure. every moron and his dog gets an erection over cases with huge 200mm exhaust fans.

In a case with more air out than in, the case would suck air in the same hole the GPU fan was trying to blow out, effectively making the card run hotter, or just sucking the hot air back in either side of the card.


----------



## lococol (Sep 10, 2009)

i think i'll stick with my 4870x2 for now , as for looks , who cares as long as it performs , personally i'd like to take all the cooling off and run it on water , then overclock it


----------



## Sihastru (Sep 10, 2009)

If those 1600 SPs are in 80 groups of 20, like the 800SPs of 4870/90 were in 80 groups of 10 then my crystal ball says RV870 will only be 25-40% faster then RV770. In highly optimized games could be higher.

The problem is ATI drivers had a hard time loading up all those groups of 10, imagine how difficult it will be with groups of 20. So older/current games will only feel a little tingling sensation and no real performance boost. Whatever.

So one 4870X2 will be better then one 5870. Kinda sad really.

My crystal ball has been known to be wrong, but come tomorrow I will not need it for this particular problem.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 10, 2009)

sweet. but ima still stickin to my GTX200s.. not unless dx11 rendering method titles are out the same day that card comes out. Otherwise, its a waste of money and effort like them dx10.1 cards.


----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 10, 2009)

tigger said:


> For all i care,it could look like a 50yr old hooker.Its the performance that matters for me.



Right on.


----------



## wolf (Sep 10, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> $299 5870 and $199 5850 will simply kick nVidias ass and nuts up and down the stairs.



Ill believe it when I see it, apparently every generation ATi release will do this...

Its not about one brand kicking the others ass, its about both of them staying very competitive.

See how much you love ATi *if* they did kick Nvidias ass to bad they went bust, ATi would be frowned upon as the corporate giant. Hec even if they got kicked to a point were current market share is just swapped, Nvidia would become that hugely loved underdog that competes better on price than having the best of the best.

Competition is good, lets hope the price of either companies cards doesn't kick consumers asses up and down the stairs.


----------



## e6600 (Sep 10, 2009)

wolf said:


> Ill believe it when I see it, apparently every generation ATi release will do this...
> 
> Its not about one brand kicking the others ass, its about both of them staying very competitive.
> 
> ...



there were actually very few times in nvidias history where it was considered the underdog.  and i think that history would prevent any future speculation of them as being a hugely loved underdog
dont expect a pushover


----------



## wolf (Sep 10, 2009)

e6600 said:


> there were actually very few times in nvidias history where it was considered the underdog.  and i think that history would prevent any future speculation of them as being a hugely loved underdog
> dont expect a pushover



I too doubt they will be the 'underdog' really, ATi have a leg up, but they're not gonna sit on ass and let them just rake in profits indefinitely.


----------



## raptori (Sep 10, 2009)

a_ump said:


> yea i remember seeing leaked pics that looked exactly like that n we all denied it. it looks fine to me, could be better but eh idc i just want it . though i thought it was going to be 299. I think if they priced it at  $349/5870, $279/5850 it'd be perfect. But idc lol i'm getting one as soon as is released



it'll be at that price ....... believe me as soon as Nvidia release their cards any may be it'll be more cheaper in few months .......... IMO wait for DX11 games and see .



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> sweet. but ima still stickin to my GTX200s.. not unless dx11 rendering method titles are out the same day that card comes out. Otherwise, its a waste of money and effort like them dx10.1 cards.



agree 100%


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 10, 2009)

gumpty said:


> Can someone please explain to me why those holes at the end of the card are meant to be intakes.
> 
> As I understand it, those fans work by drawing air in from the top and pushing it radially out in all directions (physical barriers can be used to direct that flow). So for me those holes at the end seem more likely to be *exhaust* than intake - which would also explain the small exhaust out the back.
> The problem with this idea though is that the air which vents out these holes into the case is not going to cool much on the board - maybe the power circuits though?
> ...




Are they air intakes/vents?  I thought they were actually the 6 pin PCI-E power slots


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 10, 2009)

Sihastru said:


> If those 1600 SPs are in 80 groups of 20, like the 800SPs of 4870/90 were in 80 groups of 10 then my crystal ball says RV870 will only be 25-40% faster then RV770. In highly optimized games could be higher.
> 
> The problem is ATI drivers had a hard time loading up all those groups of 10, imagine how difficult it will be with groups of 20. So older/current games will only feel a little tingling sensation and no real performance boost. Whatever.
> 
> ...


If it is base on the HD 4k series, it is more likely its 160 clutsters of 10.

None the less, the 5870 will easily take the HD 4870X2 at similar specs (double from 4870) simply because it is a single GPU and the resources of the card can be better managed, basically no more CF issues.

I guess we will see tomorrow, if it performs worst than the 4870X2 while more expensive, I might just jump on the Green wagon this time.


----------



## raptori (Sep 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Are they air intakes/vents?  I thought they were actually the 6 pin PCI-E power slots



yea where r the power slots and if you see this pic







it doesn't seems to be PCI-E power slots it looks blocked or not opened all way to the fan.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 10, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> I agree it looks hideous and like a happy meal toy from the 90s.
> 
> BUT, some people like happy meal toys... and some people will like this hideous look.



Dam i wish that was a happy meal toy it save me a fortune lol.

Fck looks i'm more interested in how it performs.  Because some thing looks good don't mean it performs good.

And i'm sure manufactures put stickers all over the dam thing anyways.


----------



## gumpty (Sep 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Are they air intakes/vents?  I thought they were actually the 6 pin PCI-E power slots



The power connectors are up top it seems.



raptori said:


> yea where r the power slots and if you see this pic
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090909/bta019.jpg
> 
> it doesn't seems to be PCI-E power slots it looks blocked or not opened all way to the fan.



Yeah it's kind of weird. I guess it's wait-for-reviews to see exactly how they're meant to work. I still think they're exhaust - just not sure what the air-flow out of them will cool.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't like the thing using AMD prefix to call ATI stuff 

Originally AMD and ATI were merged ATI is still ATI as was before, but then ATI became AMD subsidary. Well either way , ATI retained every brand name trade mark and logo , so it's ATI Radeon not AMD Radeon (cause nothing is done by AMD other than ownership)

It gets too much distanced away , it can actually lead to forgotting ATI at all cause of associating with AMD.


----------



## laszlo (Sep 10, 2009)

big card ... big expectations..

i make no comment till i see real benches


----------



## Millenia (Sep 10, 2009)

Let's hope its performance is as massive


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2009)

greetings from the amd launch event ... first thing they did is hunt me down and ask me nicely to remove those leaked pics ... ah well .. pics are gone, they owe me one now.. you can use google image search or everything else you can think of to find the pics...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> greetings from the amd launch event ... first thing they did is hunt me down and ask me nicely to remove those leaked pics ... ah well .. pics are gone, they owe me one now.. you can use google image search or everything else you can think of to find the pics...



awwww. no fun.

explains why you didnt reply to me in MSN, at least


----------



## a_ump (Sep 10, 2009)

i really don't understand why AMD is enforcing all this secrecy. Wouldn't it be good idea for performance numbers and pics to be leaked? it'd be more hype would it not? and i'd think the longer that performance numbers are leaked the more people will see them and consider purchasing one of the cards. 

ugh i don't get it, publicity i'd think is exactly what ATI would want right now. i guess maybe y they removed the crysis performance numbers from chiphell is that they aren't done refining drivers?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

a_ump said:


> i really don't understand why AMD is enforcing all this secrecy. Wouldn't it be good idea for performance numbers and pics to be leaked? it'd be more hype would it not? and i'd think the longer that performance numbers are leaked the more people will see them and consider purchasing one of the cards.
> 
> ugh i don't get it, publicity i'd think is exactly what ATI would want right now. i guess maybe y they removed the crysis performance numbers from chiphell is that they aren't done refining drivers?



yeah, MS thought the same with vista. see what hype does when it goes bad?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 10, 2009)

Apparently AMD doesn't want people to judge the card by its looks. Some find it good, some downright fugly. Let it put some numbers - specifications and performance - on the table, and then present the card. It's not very long from now. In fact W1zzard must be flirting with a Cypress now, and it will ask him in for some coffee by evening. So, just a little wait.


----------



## a_ump (Sep 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yeah, MS thought the same with vista. see what hype does when it goes bad?



eh, vista fell on its face cause it was just plain horrible at first before all teh hotfixes and whatnot. imo anyways. ugh need benches, hurry n get a card w1z


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

a_ump said:


> eh, vista fell on its face cause it was just plain horrible at first before all teh hotfixes and whatnot. imo anyways. ugh need benches, hurry n get a card w1z



did you use it when it first came out, or are you basing that on all the _pre-release leaks about the OS before it went retail?_

i was running vista from prior to day 1, just like i am with 7 - and vista was painless, excluding the lack of x64 drivers from some companies.


ATI merely doesnt want a fiasco like that, since they dont have as deep pockets as nvidia or MS to recover from bad publicity (a single article saying that these cards suck cause X game doesnt work, will spread and hurt sales)


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2009)

gumpty said:


> The power connectors are up top it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's kind of weird. I guess it's wait-for-reviews to see exactly how they're meant to work. I still think they're exhaust - just not sure what the air-flow out of them will cool.



I don't think they do anything, I think they are just decoration.  From the upside-down shot of the cooler, it seems the fan is completely walled off from them.  If not, it is just taking cool air being sucked in from the fan and shooting it right out the back of the card without cooling anything...doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.



a_ump said:


> i really don't understand why AMD is enforcing all this secrecy. Wouldn't it be good idea for performance numbers and pics to be leaked? it'd be more hype would it not? and i'd think the longer that performance numbers are leaked the more people will see them and consider purchasing one of the cards.
> 
> ugh i don't get it, publicity i'd think is exactly what ATI would want right now. i guess maybe y they removed the crysis performance numbers from chiphell is that they aren't done refining drivers?



The secrecy is most likely because they don't want nVidia to get wind of what the card is capable of.  The longer they can keep nVidia guessing at what the card can do, the better. Because that means nVidia has to guess at what it is capable of, and guess at what they need their card to do, if they guess too low they end up with a product that is weaker than ATi's.

Though, if you go by history, I have a fear this card will barely managed to outperform the current single GPU nVidia offerings...


----------



## Imsochobo (Sep 10, 2009)

mussels.

if you say vista is great.

winxp no bsod for a year.

Vista somewhat all the time, switched to win7 leaked beta.
Voila! gone.
Windows experience was faster even that early.
Game experience, same higher or less not a noticable change

Vista also used up more memory that you can put in a 4dimm pc and not to talk about the extra features that you turned off cause each used like 40% cpu for doing nothing.

Vista behaved worse and worse for every file you added on the harddrive and the longer you used it.

It didnt do a SINGLE thing of what i heard on a 5 hour seminar from microsoft, nor did it work on the same computer they demoed it on with aero, which didnt work when it was RTM, was to weak my ass.

Basicly, nothing they promised was there, nor was it any better than XP.

Don't make promises you are in doubt of holding!
Which is smart.

Which is the most fun:
drive a ferrari 430
Drive a ugly piece of car you dont know got 1000 bhp and it is made perfectly and beats youre expectations.

The last works best cause expectations isnt high cause there havnt been much hype, the longer the hype goes on the higher the expectation.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 10, 2009)

Imsochobo said:


> mussels.
> 
> if you say vista is great.
> 
> ...



Vista has been fixed and works great. I switched from XP and I loved it and still do but Vista is better.


----------



## Easo (Sep 10, 2009)

Emperor is pleased with the righteous weapon of heretic burning Brothers from ATI Chapter has made!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

Easo said:


> Emperor is pleased with the righteous weapon of heretic burning Brothers from ATI Chapter has made!



i do hope this *FOR THE EMPEROR* card turns out great


----------



## KainXS (Sep 10, 2009)

pls don't turn this into a xp vs vista thread

xp is best for older pc's with older drivers(older than 2003)

vista is best for newer pc's with drivers are still supported(newer than 2004)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

KainXS said:


> pls don't turn this into a xp vs vista thread
> 
> xp is best for older pc's with older drivers(older than 2003)
> 
> vista is best for newer pc's with drivers are still supported(newer than 2004)



i only used it as an example of how bad publicity prior to launch can go bad. i should have realized someone would have to argue it.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 10, 2009)

///////////////////////
Events Callendar from www.uss-hornet.org

Thursday, September 10, 2009 – MUSEUM CLOSED

NO info there on AMD unveiling. I was wondering what time the unveiling starts , but no luck. Cause I have GMT +1 , there is probably GMT -5 or more. Meh i have to wait till night.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2009)

Benches can come later. I just want specs and prices damn it!

OT: I have 666 thanks


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Benches can come later. I just want specs and prices damn it!
> 
> OT: I have 666 thanks



OT: not anymore, bahaha.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> OT: not anymore, bahaha.



Bastard.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Benches can come later. I just want specs and prices damn it!
> 
> OT: I have 666 thanks



It's up in that discussion thread. Sort of. With Crysis it's as fast as 2x HD 4890 CrossFire. Lower max fps, but higher min fps, according to ChipHell.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2009)

btarunr said:


> It's up in that discussion thread. Sort of. With Crysis it's as fast as 2x HD 4890 CrossFire. Lower max fps, but higher min fps, according to ChipHell.



Yeah I know but I would like hard facts ya know?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

off topic, but is anyone else having issues with email notifications? in this thread, instead of taking me to the latest post it loops me to the previous page


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Sep 10, 2009)

btarunr said:


> It's up in that discussion thread. Sort of. With Crysis it's as fast as 2x HD 4890 CrossFire. Lower max fps, but higher min fps, according to ChipHell.



That wasn't according to Chiphell, but according to me (based on Chiphell's HD5870 benchmarks).

But my CPU is only a X3 720BE @ 3.3GHz, so the lower min fps from my CF setup could be because of that.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I know but I would like hard facts ya know?



Then wait till the 23rd.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 10, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> They make plenty of cards that fit in normal ATX cases.



Yeah, the Chrome 540GTX!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 10, 2009)

raptori said:


> yea where r the power slots and if you see this pic
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090909/bta019.jpg
> 
> it doesn't seems to be PCI-E power slots it looks blocked or not opened all way to the fan.



The cut out section of this image in the upper left corner of the card is where the power plugs will be going.  It will be in the same spot as most GTX cards.  This picture seems like just the cooler and that is the only place I see for them to go.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The cut out section of this image in the upper left corner of the card is where the power plugs will be going.  It will be in the same spot as most GTX cards.  This picture seems like just the cooler and that is the only place I see for them to go.



i agree.

They'll be in that position, facing upwards. looks like enough space for 2x 8 pin


----------



## Meizuman (Sep 10, 2009)

Now thats a looker... 

http://www.tcmagazine.com/comments.php?id=29430&catid=2

Is this the original Source?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 10, 2009)

Stop whining. Look. Fixed. 

PS. Look at your thanks give:take ratio! Tight bastard! LOL


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm back and i secured some merchandise  tomorrow: add gpuz support, amd has been quite helpful with providing info this time. hope this sets a good example for all gpu manufacturers red, green and blue 

stay tuned for the 23th .. amd got some exciting stuff


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2009)

..and I got a new Casio calculator w/printer today. Woohoo.... 

Very much looking forward to the new stuff W1zzard.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i'm back and i secured some merchandise  tomorrow: add gpuz support, amd has been quite helpful with providing info this time. hope this sets a good example for all gpu manufacturers red, green and blue
> 
> stay tuned for the 23th .. amd got some exciting stuff




Cool what merchandise?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 11, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i'm back and i secured some merchandise  tomorrow: add gpuz support, amd has been quite helpful with providing info this time. hope this sets a good example for all gpu manufacturers red, green and blue
> 
> stay tuned for the 23th .. amd got some exciting stuff



Cant wait . I see a few games are already in the works for DX11, DIRT 2 and Battlefield probly more but  it looks promising to say the least.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Sep 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Cool what merchandise?



Considering he'll add GPU-Z support to it tomorrow, I'd say it's.. erm.. a pair of sneakers?


----------



## aj28 (Sep 11, 2009)

From Anandtech...



> Driving all of this is AMD's next-generation GPU, which will be announced later this month. I didn't leave out any letters, there's a single GPU driving all of these panels. The actual resolution being rendered at is 7680 x 3200; WoW got over 80 fps with the details maxed. This is the successor to the RV770. We can't talk specs but at today's AMD press conference two details are public: 2.15 billion transistors and over 2.5 TFLOPs of performance.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 11, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i'm back and i secured some merchandise  tomorrow: add gpuz support, amd has been quite helpful with providing info this time. hope this sets a good example for all gpu manufacturers red, green and blue
> 
> stay tuned for the 23th .. amd got some exciting stuff




is that merchandise vegetable matter perchance?


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 11, 2009)

I only ask for 2


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 11, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i'm back and i secured some merchandise  tomorrow: add gpuz support, amd has been quite helpful with providing info this time. hope this sets a good example for all gpu manufacturers red, green and blue
> 
> stay tuned for the 23th .. amd got some exciting stuff



Holy crap W1zzard! HOW DO YOU DO IT?!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 11, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Holy crap W1zzard! HOW DO YOU DO IT?!



He does favors for people.  Favors we are not going to talk about.  

...Lets just say they involves a Windows 98 reinstall.  OH FOR SHAME!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 11, 2009)

KainXS said:


> it'll probably cost like 350 or 400



Yup about as much as youd Pay for a Radeon 9700 Pro or Radeon 9700 Pro All In Wonder in 2002, It was NV that screwed the prices up with 600 USD desktop cards that don't hold a candle light to the cheapest Professional Graphics Cards.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 11, 2009)

Check this out...


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 11, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Check this out...
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/video/ATI/Eyefinity/eyefinity.jpg



Impressive thanks mon. I sold my other LCD dammit


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 11, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Impressive thanks mon. I sold my other LCD dammit



>.<

D'OH!

HEH HEH HEH!


----------



## largon (Sep 11, 2009)

Sihastru said:


> If those 1600 SPs are in 80 groups of 20, like the 800SPs of 4870/90 were in 80 groups of 10 then my crystal ball says RV870 will only be 25-40% faster then RV770. In highly optimized games could be higher.
> 
> The problem is ATI drivers had a hard time loading up all those groups of 10, imagine how difficult it will be with groups of 20. So older/current games will only feel a little tingling sensation and no real performance boost. Whatever.
> 
> So one 4870X2 will be better then one 5870. Kinda sad really.


Your crystal ball is _clueless_. 


Sihastru said:


> I have to admit I do have a little nVidia logo on my brain


Or, it could be it's not just the crystalball...


----------



## Valdez (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## btarunr (Sep 11, 2009)

There is some real space wastage on that PCB.


----------



## largon (Sep 11, 2009)

● 4 phase vGPU (option for 5), looks like it's made of Volterra VT1195SFs. Volterra's top-of-the-line parts. Same VRM chips as on HD2900-series. 
● 1 secondary Volterra phase (not 100% sure, bad pic), likely for uncore similar to HD4890. Located near the CF fingers. 
● 1+1 phases for memory, looks like Volterra VT242WF (same as on HD4890). Above vGPU phases. 

Looks like a very powerful VRM. Around twice that of HD4890's vGPU grunt...


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2009)

Valdez said:


> http://i30.tinypic.com/8zqxpe.jpg




If thats remotely accurate, it seems many peoples hopes (and beliefs) of the 5870 coming in at $299 is kind of misplaced


----------



## btarunr (Sep 11, 2009)

Many sites suggest the same pricing. Anyway, I'm expecting.

HD 5850 > HD 4870 X2

HD 5870 1G > GTX 295

HD 5870 2G > 2x GTX 285 SLI

So $299 looks a bargain.


----------



## largon (Sep 11, 2009)

And things never retail exactly at MSRP, unless there's limited supply.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Many sites suggest the same pricing. Anyway, I'm expecting.
> 
> HD 5850 > HD 4870 X2
> 
> ...



We will see, personally I still think you are being a "little" optimistic there, but based on that if you were right, $299 for a 5850 looks good, my point though was that there are a considerable amount of members convinced they will get a 5870 for $299...... I suppose they still might, we wont know for sure for a few days yet I think.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> We will see, personally I still think you are being a "little" optimistic there, but based on that if you were right, $299 for a 5850 looks good, my point though was that there are a considerable amount of members convinced they will get a 5870 for $299...... I suppose they still might, we wont know for sure for a few days yet I think.



They wouldn't price them $299, $399 and $449 if my projections were a "little" optimistic.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Considering he'll add GPU-Z support to it tomorrow, I'd say it's.. erm.. a pair of sneakers?



He may of got a base ball cap as well!


----------

